# fuente de alimentacion de varios voltajes



## millervb (Dic 26, 2009)

hola a todos, he diseñado una fuente de alimentacion capaz de entregar +15,-15, +12, -12, +9, -9, +5, -5 voltios dc, pero tengo un pequeño problema que espero uds que saben un poco mas me puedan ayudar y de antemano les agradezco.

mi problema es el siguiente:

en el diseño de la fuente, yo uso un transformador de 12-0-12  a 2 amperios en el secundario para obtener exactamente 27vac, ese voltaje lo rectifico, lo filtro y luego lo regulo de la siguiente manera:
1) paso los 27 vdc por un regulador 7815 luego por el 7812 luego por el 7809y por ultimo el 7805, de manera que a la salida de cada regulador sera mi salida del voltaje regulado y a su vez es la alimentacion del siguiente regulador.

hago lo mismo para los reguladores 79xx. obviamente con la otra terminal del transformador.

diseñe esta fuente en proteus pero tiene un problema. sin carga, los voltajes son 100% regulados, pero al ponerle una carga el voltaje cae, de manera que llega hacer insuficiente para que el regulador siguiente lo pueda regular, espero hacerme entender.

es decir, si conecto una carga a la salida del 7815, (dependiendo de la carga) entonces el 7812 ya no puede regular el voltaje debido a que en su entrada hay un nivel insuficiente de tension.

en vista de este problema, decidi hacer unos cambios.
lo que hice despues fue conectar todos los  reguladores en paralelo al transformador  tanto los 78xx como los 79xx, consiguiendo asi que sea cual sea la carga que conecte a la salida de cualquier regulador tendre siempre los voltajes regulados en las otras salidas, PERO, ahora el problema es que, dependiendo de la carga que ponga, la corriente se incrementa drasticamente y el transformador que stoy usando es de 2 amperios.

espero me haya hecho entender y me den su punto de vista para ver que mejoras le puedo hacer a esta fuente, lo que quiero saber es que podria modificar para obtener voltajes 100% regulados en todas las salidas sin incrementar mucho la corriente. 

adjuntos los diagramas en proteus,

muchas gracias y espero su ayuda


----------



## alexus (Dic 26, 2009)

lo armastes en la practica? recuerda que los simuldores son solo eso, simuladores....

si en la practica te da igual, es porque al trafo no le da la corriente, es decir, la carga consume demasiado... aparte si conectas una carga excesiva al ultimo regulador, por diseño, sera la misma corriente que le exijas al primero....

yo los pondria en paralelo o algo asi.

12 voltios por encima de la tension de salida? para el 7815? creo que es mucho...


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 26, 2009)

Hola.
Usas un transformador de 2A y le conectas 4 reguladores positvos de 1A, si todos demandan 1A a la vez, se necesitaria 4A, corriente que no puede dar tu transformador ( ya ni mencionar los reguladores negativos).

El máximo voltaje sin carga de 17V y algo, el regulador de 15V necesita 18V como voltaje mínimo de entrada, además, el voltaje del transformador cae con la carga y no estás tomando encuenta el voltaje de rizado, es decir, que el voltaje de alimentación no siempre es de 17V, ya que hay un voltaje menor en el punto más bajo de la onda del rizado.
Cambia el transformador por uno de 15V-0-15V y de mayor corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## millervb (Dic 27, 2009)

gracias por responder tan pronto.y no no la he armado aún *por*q*ue* quiero terminar *e*l diseño para poder hacer el Pcb y poder armarla compañero 
Y amigo "elaficionado" tú me recomiendas cambiar el transformador por uno de 15-0-15 pero que a unos 4amperios?. Y haciendo eso, podría dejar conectado todos los reguladores en paralelo  al transformador? Como nuestra el diseño? Gracias *por* su ayuda .


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2009)

millervb dijo:


> ......
> en el diseño de la fuente, yo uso un transformador de *12-0-12 * a 2 amperios en el secundario para obtener exactamente *27vac,* ese voltaje lo rectifico, lo filtro y luego lo regulo de la siguiente manera:


¿ En que momento 12+12Vca se convierten en 27Vca ?
La rama negativa no tiene filtrado.
¿ Para que que sirve D5 ?
La corriente total de cada rama (+ y -) no podrá ser mayor a 1A, ya que es la corriente que permite el primer regulador, y los demás "Toman" de este su alimentación (Están en serie).


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 27, 2009)

Hola.

Un transformador de mayor corriente está bien, pero cuanta corriente, ya que la fuente que haz armado incluyes reguladores de voltaje y negativo, si en el peor de los caso usas todos los voltaje positivos y negativo a la corriente máxima de cada regulador, como puede ver necesitaras como mínimo 8A (sin considerar las perdidas que siempre hay).

No estoy tratando de desanimarte, sólo quiero que veas o reflexiones en:
- Cuál es el uso regular que piensas darle. 
- En algún momento la fuente estará sometida al uso de todos los reguladores a la vez a su máxima capacidad o esto lo que realmente deseas que haga tu fuente.
y de acuerdo a eso, podrás tener una una mejor idea de la corriente que necesitarás.

Yo puedo decir usa tal voltaje y esta corriente, para mi decir eso es muy fácil, pero, si no es lo que tú necesitas.

En resumen, debes de tener una idea marcada de como quieres que trabaje tu fuente, y de acuerdo a eso será sencillo poder sugerir algo más acorde a lo que buscas o quieres.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 27, 2009)

Me parece que lo ideal para tu fuente seria conseguirte un transformador con varios secundarios. 15+15 , 12+12, 9+9, 5+5. Así tendrias todo separado y no afectarias el funcionamiento de los reguladores a conectarle una carga a uno.
Supongo que no existen transformadores asi y lo tendrias que bobinar vos o mandarlo a bobinar y seria mas caro. 

Yo en la escuela bobiné un transformador con varias salidas y asi me hice una fuente con una salida variable de 0-30V, otra 15+15 y otra de 5V.

Saludos y suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## millervb (Dic 27, 2009)

muy buenas gracias por sus comentarios. 
se hacen 27voltios porque es lo que me marca el transformador en la practica.
en realidad esta fuente la necesitare solo para probar trabajos en protoboard, no la necesito para que este siempre en funcionamiento. es solo para probar mis prototipos nada mas, pero incluyo voltajes negativos por que en algun momento los he de necesitar, pero generalmente la fuente solo trabajara por un corto periodo de tiempo, como dije antes solo será pera probar circuitos pequeños. nada mas. pero al parecer se complica el asunto al querer obtener varios voltajes de una misma fuente.


----------



## W S N (Ene 4, 2010)

hola, yo probaria a usar una fuente de PC, tendrias casi todas las salidas que nesesitas y barato.

Por otro lado los 15V los sacas con otra fuente aparte.... es una idea.

Saludos


----------

